# My new kitty



## Breeze (Sep 25, 2017)

Yedterday We bought a new chocolate point registered balinese kitty. Parents are registered apple head balinese.
He is 6 month old. But his eyes are not blue. Any comments on this?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Did you get paperwork? Did you ask the sellers about that? Because I've read this on several sites: 



> The Balinese comes in the same point colors as the Siamese: seal, chocolate, blue and lilac. The eyes are always a deep, vivid blue.


But maybe there are exceptions.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 25, 2017)

The eyes do look blue to me... Blue is just an illusion. Blue eyes just have no pigment and the lighting of the room affects how they will appear. Those eyes definitely don't look green or yellow or orange.

I found this information online:


> Blue eyes are potentially the most fascinating, as their colour is entirely structural. People with blue eyes have a completely colourless stroma with no pigment at all, and it also contains no excess collagen deposits. This means that all the light that enters it is scattered back into the atmosphere and as a result of the Tyndall effect, creates a blue hue. Interestingly, this means that blue eyes don’t actually have a set colour - it all depends on the amount of light available when you look at them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella's eyes always looked blue. 











So did Gigi's


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

They look pale blue to me...they may deepen in color as he gets older. Adorable kitty!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think your new kitty would have blue eyes if he lived in San Diego. Send him on over! 

P.S. What's his name?


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Not all pointed cats have the very deep blue eyes. Our two have very pale eyes, almost silvery grey in some lighting.


----------



## LovingFurballs (Oct 6, 2017)

What is the Tyndall effect?


----------

